# Great photos



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2014)

A history of the First World War in 100 moments: The day the lights went out - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2014)

THX for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2014)

Excellent shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 7, 2014)

Ongoing account:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The Germans advance into Brussels - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2014)

Austrian atrocities in Serbia:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Austro-Hungarian army executes civilians in Serbia - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2014)

Russian disaster at Tannenberg:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Russia loses an army at the Battle of Tannenberg - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2014)

Near disaster at Mons:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The defeat that turned into a rallying legend - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2014)

Paris taxis to the rescue at the Marne:

A history of the First World War in 100 moments: The legend of 'the taxis of the Marne' - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2014)

French firing squad:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The French general and the deserter - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 14, 2014)

Massacre at Wirballen:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Massacre at Wirballen - World History - World - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 17, 2014)

Victory at Sea:

A History of the First World War in 100 moments: A forgotten naval victory in which even Nature played a part - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting stuff....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 18, 2014)

The day the German navy attacked Scarborough:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The day they shelled Scarborough - World History - World - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2014)

The Christmas Truce:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: When the guns fell silent for Christmas - World History - World - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 23, 2014)

Indian Muslim troops mutiny

A History of the First World War in 100 moments: The mutiny that sent a ripple of fear through the Empire - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 28, 2014)

Gas!!!!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-account-of-the-first-gas-attack-9294510.html


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 29, 2014)

Armenian genocide begins:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The Turkish holocaust begins - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2014)

Bloodbath at Gallipoli:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Bloodbath at Anzac Cove - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 2, 2014)

The Lusitania: lighting the fuse for America's entry

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The sinking of the ?Lusitania? - the torpedo that changed the course of war - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 4, 2014)

The Dardanelles


A History of World War One in 100 Moments: 'I'd never seen a dead man... then 300 all at once' - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 15, 2014)

Verdun

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Verdun's storm of shellfire that obliterated 300,000 men - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 16, 2014)

Conscription comes to GB:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Britain introduces conscription when the appeal to patriotic sentiment was no longer enough - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 19, 2014)

The U-boat war - a Human touch:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: ?I couldn?t bear the sight any longer.*I lowered*the periscope and dived? - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 20, 2014)

British Incompetence in Iraq:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...placency-and-an-abject-surrender-9399596.html


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 27, 2014)

Slaughter at the Somme:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Massacre of the innocents - the day 21,000 British men walked bravely to their deaths - World History - World - The Independent


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2014)

Very powerful pictures, well done.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 29, 2014)

Zep Sunday - first kill:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Over a Hertfordshire field, a ?kill? that made history as a German airship is shot down - World History - World - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2014)

Mutiny in the ranks ...

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The Nivelle offensive - when the lambs refused to march to the slaughter - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 10, 2014)

10,000 vaporized in an instant:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: A blast that obliterated 10,000 Germans - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2014)

Dam!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2014)

The great WW1 novel:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: All unquiet outside the ?dying room? - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## s1chris (Jun 13, 2014)

Great but shocking pics, keep them coming.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2014)

Passchendaele ... the mud was as deadly as the Boche:


A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: ?From the darkness on all sides*came the groans and wails of the wounded...? - the battle for Langemarck Ridge - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent

And this: http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibitions/guerre/passchendaele-e.aspx


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

That had to be pure hell.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 20, 2014)

The face of hunger on the streets of Berlin:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: On the streets of Berlin, faces ravaged by hunger - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 21, 2014)

Revolution ....

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: When the people stormed the Winter Palace, and a new Russia was born - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 24, 2014)

Rationing ...

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Britons forced to tighten their belts as rationing is imposed - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## N4521U (Jun 25, 2014)

Worked for a Polish couple who were in Poland, WWII, had soap in the barn. Went out to fetch and it was full of magots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2014)

Soap was probably made with animal fats ..... hence food for maggots.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2014)

Or?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 27, 2014)

Epidemic .....

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: First sniffles of a catastrophe that would claim millions of lives - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

That still amazes me the death toll from that and only 100 years ago.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 29, 2014)

.. as we see from time to time, nature is a very effective mass-culler ... more deaths than WW1.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2014)

Death of the Baron ...

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Honoured by both sides, German air ace the Red Baron*is downed at last - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 30, 2014)

War Dogs ...

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Battlefield heroism of a loyal messenger, Tweed the old English sheepdog - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2014)

August 8 start of The 100 Days .... beginning of the end:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: The ?blackest day? of the German army - and the assault that finally broke its spirit - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 7, 2014)

The Yanks join in:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: America unleashes the doughboys of war in the battle of Saint-Mihiel - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 10, 2014)

Seeds of WW2 get sown on a railway siding near Compaigne, France:

A History of the First World War in 100 Moments: Peace without magnanimity - the summit in a railway siding that ended the fighting - History of the First World War in 100 moments - World History - The Independent


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2014)

Truth is painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, that is powerful!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2014)

Excellent thread Michael!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2014)

Fantastically moving picture Michael!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2014)

The opening shots of WW1 were fired from this river gun boat:


Church to mark the real centenary of the start of First World War - Home News - UK - The Independent


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 4, 2014)

Lay-of-the-land


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2014)

Excellent info!


----------

